# E-Fully Verleih Gegend Weiden



## Thholz (26. März 2018)

Hallo Ihr aus der Gegend Weiden i.d.O , ich mache wie jedes Jahr nach Ostern eine Woche Urlaub in der Gegend und suche diesmal ein E-Fully Verleih um meine Frau in dieser Gegend mal auf´s Bike zu bekommen. Ich mag die Trails um Floßenbürg (Kepplerpfad) nur die Höhenmeter brauch ich meiner Frau ohne Unterstützung nicht anbieten ohne ein gewisses Risiko einzugehen (Bild da Ton weg). Grüße aus dem flachen Brandenburg


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. März 2018)

http://www.oberpfaelzer-wald.net/sport-freizeit/e-bike.html

Aber überleg Dir vorher nochmal was besser ist, Bild da, Ton weg oder sie oben, Du unten am Berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thholz (27. März 2018)

Egal, Ihr strahlen wenn sie vor mir oben ist hebt die Stimmung ungemein. Aber vielleicht nehm ich ja auch eins is ja auch mal ganz nett und genauso anstrengend nur ein bisschen anders


----------



## ragazza (29. März 2018)

für untrainierte Fahrer ist der Kepplerpfad aber schon eine Herausforderung. Da hilft ein Akku auch nichts.


----------



## Thholz (29. März 2018)

Stimmt, den hätte ich meiner Frau auch nicht angeboten. Aber es gibt ja genug andere schöne Wege z.B. das Waldnaab Tal.


----------



## ragazza (30. März 2018)

da braucht man auch kein E-Bike


----------



## Schildbürger (30. März 2018)

Sag das nicht, meine Frau meckert auch über die kleinste Steigung.
Und wehe die Runde wird 1Km länger als "angedroht". 

Im Urlaub mache ich so, das ich morgens eine Runde alleine fahre.
Nachmittags dann eine zusammen, wobei sie mal meinte: "Du bist ja gar nicht am schwitzen."


----------



## Thholz (1. April 2018)

So schlimm ist es nicht, wir machen auch mal Touren von 60km, nur mit dem Bergauf hat Sie es nicht so. Hat sich aber erledigt. Bis zum nächsten guten Verleih (Fichtelrad) ist es über 1h mit dem Auto da drehe ich meine Runden halt alleine.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. April 2018)

In da Opf hamm die Madln halt alle stramme Wadln. Die kommen auch ohne Motor die Hügel nauf.


----------



## Orikson (6. April 2018)

Am Ochsenkopf gibt's nen Verleih, der auch E-Bikes hat. Is aber n Stück weg von Weiden. Schöne Trails gibts dort aber auch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. April 2018)

Orikson schrieb:


> Am Ochsenkopf gibt's nen Verleih, der auch E-Bikes hat. Is aber n Stück weg von Weiden. Schöne Trails gibts dort aber auch



Prima, dann hat er das Problem mit dem E- Bike gelöst aber er braucht zusätzlich noch nen Dolmetscher. Naja, zumindest wenn es nach der FAZ geht.
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/reise/reiseziele-fuer-2018-15358218.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thholz (7. April 2018)

Also dann melde ich mich mal wieder, der Urlaub ist vorbei das Wetter war gut und meine Frau ist doch noch eine Runde mit dem EBike gefahren und war begeistert. Meine Runde von Georgenberg zum Entenbühl rauf zur Silberhütte den Teufelsstein, Gaißbach, Buchnerweg, Buchberg, Haselstein, Floß den Fahrenberg und zurück, 1400hm, 56km nach der quälerei auf den aufgeweichten Wegen spiele ich jetzt auch wieder mit dem Gedanken für die Fälle ein „E“ zuzulegen. Übrigens kann ich als Brandenburger sagen Mann kommt am Ochsenkopf auch ohne Fremdsprachen Kenntnisse zurecht hab dort auch schon sehr schöne Trails probiert. Zum Verleih am Ochsenkopf muss ich mal sagen nicht in diesem Leben !!! Wenn mich ein Guide dieser Truppe äußerst „dämlich“ anmacht weil ich mit meinem LV 301 nicht die Downhill Strecke sondern die Skipiste runterfahre hat er sich und seine Truppe für den Umgang mit Kunden/Gästen disqualifiziert. Da möchte ich mal den Frank Süss und sein „Fichtelrad“ als äußerst angenehmen und lohnenswerten E BIKE Verleih empfehlen.


----------



## ragazza (7. April 2018)

ja ja, nur nicht mehr quälen, lieber E_Bike kaufen


----------



## Thholz (8. April 2018)

Hängt ganz vom Standpunkt des Betrachters ab, ich bin der der Meinung einmal „Sportler“ immer Sp... ob mit oder ohne Nachhilfe.


----------



## CC. (8. April 2018)

Richtig! E-Sportler, Motor-Sportler,....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. April 2018)

Am Anfang ist alles immer ganz toll (E-Bike), auf Dauer ist das aber ein ziemlich grosser Scheissdreck.
Für abundzu mal eine spassige Abwechslung. Dafür aber wiederum zu teuer.

Und ich hatte den Oko mit dem Geisskopf verwechselt. Schande auf mein Haupt.


----------



## trail_desire (9. April 2018)

Supi....wieder ein Abtrünniger.....Frau vorgeschoben und insgeheim schon gewusst.....na wenn sie schneller ist, kauf ich auch eins.....ab ins Nachbarforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. April 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> na wenn sie schneller ist, kauf ich auch eins.....



Wenn er dann auch eins hat und seine Frau mit einem Akku weiter kommt als er (leichter = weniger Stromverbrauch) braucht er noch nen zweiten Akku. Wünsche ich ihm jetzt schon viel Spass mit 3kg zusätzlich im Rucksack.


----------



## Thholz (9. April 2018)

Was ist eigentlich mit euch nicht in Ordnung ??? Wegen einer einfachen „vielleicht/eventuell“ Sympathie Bekundung fürˋs E Biken sich so das Ma... zu zerreißen erschließt sich mir nicht, vielleicht weil Intoleranz nicht zu meinen Stärken zählt. Dabei hab nicht noch nicht mal angefangen, ich mag es öfter mal mit der 4Takt Enduro durchˋs Gemüse zu blasen, ich finde E Biken geil, ich finde 26“ überholt und 29“ klasse, 11/12fach Schaltung super und für alles ausreichend was fahrbar ist, mein 29“ 10,6kg Carbonfullly welches ich weiter tunen werde (Gegenwert-Kleinstwagen). So genug Vorlagen für weitere „geistige Ergüsse“.  Ich bin raus!!! Und mache mal was Spaß macht, Biken in allen Variationen . Gruß an alle toleranten Technik begeisterten Biker.


----------



## trail_desire (9. April 2018)

Thholz schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit euch nicht in Ordnung ??? Wegen einer einfachen „vielleicht/eventuell“ Sympathie Bekundung fürˋs E Biken sich so das Ma... zu zerreißen erschließt sich mir nicht, vielleicht weil Intoleranz nicht zu meinen Stärken zählt.



Vielleicht weil Rücksichtsvoll auch nicht zu deinen Stärken zählt......



Thholz schrieb:


> .......1400hm, 56km nach der quälerei auf den aufgeweichten Wegen spiele ich jetzt auch wieder mit dem Gedanken für die Fälle ein „E“ zuzulegen.



Die Mutter Natur hat sich das schon so eingerichtet um sich selber zu schützen.....wenn es nass ist und der Boden schwer.....dann Wandert man weniger, man Radelt weniger und normalerweise wäre dann der Forst auch nicht so am zerstören.....aber Dank immer mehr Technik kann man jetzt auch ohne Quälerei dann mal 56 Km aufgeweichte Trails durchpflügen.....und dann heisst es wieder die phösen Piker.....



Thholz schrieb:


> Einmal Sport, immer Sport......


Ich glaube nicht, dass du wirklich meinst was du da schreibst, denn dann darfst du dir kein E-MTB kaufen.



Thholz schrieb:


> Wenn mich ein Guide dieser Truppe äußerst „dämlich“ anmacht weil ich mit meinem LV 301 nicht die Downhill Strecke sondern die Skipiste runterfahre hat er sich und seine Truppe für den Umgang mit Kunden/Gästen disqualifiziert.


Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, daß eine Skipiste so ohne Schnee darauf scheiß empfindlich auf Bremsspuren reagiert....?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. April 2018)

Thholz schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit euch nicht in Ordnung ??? Wegen einer einfachen „vielleicht/eventuell“ Sympathie Bekundung fürˋs E Biken sich so das Ma... zu zerreißen erschließt sich mir nicht, vielleicht weil Intoleranz nicht zu meinen Stärken zählt. Dabei hab nicht noch nicht mal angefangen, ich mag es öfter mal mit der 4Takt Enduro durchˋs Gemüse zu blasen, ich finde E Biken geil, ich finde 26“ überholt und 29“ klasse, 11/12fach Schaltung super und für alles ausreichend was fahrbar ist, mein 29“ 10,6kg Carbonfullly welches ich weiter tunen werde (Gegenwert-Kleinstwagen). So genug Vorlagen für weitere „geistige Ergüsse“.  Ich bin raus!!! Und mache mal was Spaß macht, Biken in allen Variationen . Gruß an alle toleranten Technik begeisterten Biker.




Also ich habe ca. 20.000km E-Bike Erfahrung hinter mir und kann Dir sagen, lass den Quatsch einfach sein. Die Werbung verspricht mehr als es eigentlich ist. Am Anfang ist alles immer toll weil neu. Genau genommen bestimmt die Akkukapazität und das Setupgewicht (Fahrer und Rad inkl. Gepäck) deine Reichweite.

Beim Bio Radel bestimmt die Reichweite deine Kondi.

Zum pendeln ( Arbeitsweg ) ist ein E-Bike eine sinnvolle alternative zum Auto. Das wars dann aber auch schon.

Electricfanboys treffen sich hier: emtb-news.de  dort erklärt man Dir dann auch wieviel Luft Du in die Reifen pumpen sollst


----------

